# Board Increases



## MoonlightEm (Feb 17, 2008)

So, I'd been paying $800 a month in New England for boarding my horse. Last fall we got a letter that board was increasing by $150 due to the rising costs of the horse industry. The letter stated that it would take this increase to maintain the level of safety and services that we'd been enjoying.
Then two days ago we got another letter asking for an additional $60 to cover the cost of the increase in hay. Needless to say, I was a bit annoyed.
Does anyone else find this tacky, or is this just the reality of increasing business expenses in the horse world. Sadly, my income is not going up and I may have to sell my beloved animal, or find an inferior barn. (I'm currently at the best one in the area).


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Tacky - yes.....expensive - yes.....my cup of tea - no.......such a substantial rise of over $200 is ridiculous.....


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

My board raised $25 what you're paying is obsered-atleast to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

That "industry" increase represents $2400yr. Plus the $720 feed cost. Have you asked other boarders if they've gotten this increase? Perhaps it's time to shop around.Your horse won't recognize a barn as being inferior. His interest in life is turnout and lots of hay and other horses nearby.


----------



## HorseTrance (Jan 26, 2011)

Inferior for sure. Definitely ask others if they had recieved the notice as well. I'd find a different barn.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Without knowing the specifics of the OP's boarding situation or the services the boarding barn is providing, I would not be able o make blanket statements about the board increase being reasonable or unreasonable.

I do agree that it's unfortunate and poor customer relations to announce the hay surcharge on top of the board increase, but it may indicate that the BO waited too long to announce the increase and are no really scrambling to cover the shortfall.

The OP just needs to research a couple of simple questions - are the other barns in the area also raising their rates, and are their other barns with comparable services and amenities that are cheaper?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

bleh, I would *never* pay that much for board unless I was aiming to really get into lessons and go big in showing or something... I would find somewhere else to board my horse even if it's further and less fancy. Then again, I'm the kind of person who's not very fond of the ritzy glitzy feel of the expensive show barns... don't get me wrong there's a number barns that boarding starts at 800 around here but, I've never paid more than 275 for boarding and I've never been further than 11 miles from my horse. dang... couldn't imagine paying almost 1000 bucks a month to keep a horse...


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

You pay more for boarding one horse than I pay for my rent, car payment, insurance and boarding my horse lol. We were just looking at what it would cost to build a boarding facility around me (heated indoor included) and you pay more than 1/3 of what the costs would be. 

I would look around to see what other barns charge. In my area my board is about the cheapest at $165 for pasture and that goes all the way up to over $1,000 a month for some show barns just a few miles away. Find out what other barns offer and decide if you can live without some of the "fluff" to save money.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

what about supplying your own hay?

and what part of New England are you in? the location makes a huge difference in hay prices as well as how much the owner's expenses are changing: as a barn/property gets older more maintenance is needed costing the owner more $$ than they origionally thought


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

I pay $150 a month. I am happy just to have a arena, round pen, tack room and my horse has a stall and is fed.


----------



## aliliz (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm also in New England. My board is $450 and has not/most likely will not increase. I can't imagine paying that much for board and I wouldn't be pleased if I got notices of multiple board increases so close together. If I were in that situation, I would look for other options in the area. Are there certain amenities you could do without? I can't imagine that there aren't other more affordable barns that will take good care of your horse. Good luck!


----------



## brittabam (May 7, 2010)

My barn and a lot of barns in the area imposed a hay increase this winter, due to the dry spring and low crop yields. I think the hay fee is reasonable, but on top of a barn fee increase it's a little excessive. I would find out if the hay fee will be taken off if their is a better crop next year.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Regardless of how much you're paying for board, getting two increases back to back like that is poor form- the BM should have been considering the cost of hay when figuring the amount for the first board increase. If you like the barn otherwise, you might overlook it this time, but let the BM know tactfully that it was not appreciated.

Any time the cost of boarding increases, it's time to decide if you can afford the new monthly rate and if it's on par with similar facilities in your area. If you can't afford it, you can either see if the BO would be willing to work out some other arrangements (such as partial board or working off some of the board each month) or you need to decide what amenities you're willing to give up and find a facility that may not be quite as nice or convenient.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

That much of an increase seems a bit excessive, but to me $800 is crazy high, that is nearly as much as my mortgage! At my previous barn I was paying $350 plus I would supply my own grain and before that I was paying $200 also supplying grain. Now all my horses are kept for "free" at my moms house.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the OP states she is in one of the Top barns. She does not state what she gets for that fee. If the barn cleans the stall, supplies bedding, blankets, does turn out, round pens etc, you are paying for labor and time on top of the stall and hay cost. There are taxes that increase,water bills increase, electricity increase, propane increases, Insurance increase. Personally I would not pay that amount per horse, but then again I do not live in that area.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

New England is a huge area:

if you're close to NYC then i'll bet $800 is a bargain for a good barn, if you're in a small rural town $800 isn't going to be heard of.

Taxes reflect the property features and how "fancy" everything looks to the assessor, but fancy isn't always best for the horse even though most feel that a fancy barn must be better so we must be willing to pay more, that is just human nature...drawn to the shinny new things.

as far as the back-to-back increases: the easiest way to cut that second fee is offer to provide the hay yourself. 

the Barn Owner is running a business, you can offer to bargain some time mucking stalls for a reduced rate, you can go elsewhere, or offer a cash price by the first of everey month (cash is king and in my business if a farmer pays me in cash I give a discount EVERY time since a check the govt takes the first 20-30%, so I give back 10-15 they save i make MORE and both are happy)


----------

